# Crickets In Garden



## m_geragh (Jun 8, 2009)

Well bought some crickets the other week and usually none escape, but two got away and went under the shed, about 4 weeks ago, these were brown silent ones btw. Anyway, heard this anoying chirping the other day and found it in a peice of cardboard at the bottom of the garden. it was massive, anyway, another one is chirping away under the shed and cannot get it out, any way of luring it out?

Also, how has it lasted that long under there? Dont last that long when fed greens in the tubs. lol


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

i thought crickets wouldnt last to long outside, but what do i know!
crickets are always getting lose in my garden as thats where i change them to different tubs. maybe there will be a cricket invasion!!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

lol they seem to do much better outside than in tubs - my garden chirps regularly I am rather good at killing them off when I bulk buy and keep them in RUBS though!!! very annoying and they are quite good at staying alive when escaped in the house for some time too - grrrrr


----------



## Patthecat12 (Mar 28, 2008)

I realized a few crickets that got to big for my baby geckos last summer, and at night you could here them chirp, until winter came along:devil:


----------



## Dutchology (Jun 17, 2009)

We always have several crickets roaming around the house (we're a tad clumsy, lol)... Late last year a flat tailed house gecko got out on us (she was originally a food grade gecko bought in in a desperate attempt to get a rescued, wild caught snake on death's door back to health). She has been roaming around the house ever since, with a nice pot-belly on her, eating to her heart's content and keeping the number of crickets in the house down to a minimum 

Here she is!



















No good for out in the garden of course - but definitely fantastic in the house - our very own little exterminator


----------



## woooding (Jun 10, 2009)

winter will kill them off don't you worry

or the ants will get to them

i made a cricket den to empty tubs of crickets into because they just wouldn't survive in the tubs that long. anyway bought a plastic viv with holes too small for them to squeeze through and left them in a cool spot in the garden

came to get some crickets for my geckos and what do you know there was a long trail of ants leading up too the tub where they'd got in and were merrily butchering all my crickets and carrying them off

wasn't so much a cricket den as a concentration camp


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

woooding said:


> winter will kill them off don't you worry
> 
> or the ants will get to them
> 
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

